# Thursday Throwdown at Springfield Lake (Open Bass Tournament)



## Robert Woodson (Mar 24, 2005)

Lakemore Lunkers Thursday Night Throwdown at Springfield Lake

Talking with my friend and fishing buddy Eric Dufala this morning and he asked me if I'd post on here about a new Open Bass Tournament he has going...it's the Lakemore Lunkers Thursday Night Throwdown at Springfield Lake. 

Thursday evenings, from 5-9 PM...meet up and sign in at the Lakemore ramp $20.00 entry fee per boat.

For further info... 
Contact Eric, (330) 252-7349

Good Fishing, 
Woody in Akron 
Portage lakes/Coventry


----------



## Triton20X (Apr 11, 2008)

Hmmm...
Are the Manda's tournaments still going out the 224 ramp on Thursdays too?
That would be interesting on a 290 acre pond!

Woody,
Do you know when Eric's tournaments start (or have they already)?


----------



## Robert Woodson (Mar 24, 2005)

Hey Triton, 
Just the messenger...your answers are yes and yes. Using two different ramps. 

Good Fishing, 
Woody in Akron
Portage Lakes/Coventry


----------

